# Christmas Dinner



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Standing Rib Roasts for dinner along with Mash tatters, green bean casserole, butter beans, cornbread and devil eggs. Pumpkin pie and M&M cookies for desert, lol

Rubbed the prime ribs down yesterday and sealed em up overnight in the fridge. Pulled em at 6 waiting on my daughter to get up. At 7 she was still asleep so I started the egg, and woke her up, lol. Put em on at 7:30. Hoping they ready to pull about 12 when they hit 120-125. I will choke the egg a little until its time to eat, then stoke it back up to 450 or so. Those fools who want it burnt, can get it seared on each side with a tad more rub before they have to drowned it in Auju sauce...






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

My wife said " he cooks that much and has a clean stove, good man, good man" lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bout to fire up the Egg for a rib roast also. Mashed turnips for me. Cutting carbs. Started my diet Sunday. Only gained 5 lbs so far.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Got 2 roasts on the ol weber as well. Went on late. Hopefully around 2pm they will be ready 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

always some great looking food , its easy to figure out why your wife married you


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Bout to fire up the Egg for a rib roast also. Mashed turnips for me. Cutting carbs. Started my diet Sunday. Only gained 5 lbs so far.


Lmao, sounds about like my diet. The taters are for everyone else, I am eating meat and beans, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Deja vu said:


> always some great looking food , its easy to figure out why your wife married you


Haha, she doesn't even like half of my cooking, she rather eat out. Her momma was an older Southern Woman, never eat out, home cooked every night.... I was hoping it rubbed off, but no luck, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great! And thanks for the message/referral!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jaster said:


> Haha, she doesn't even like half of my cooking, she rather eat out. Her momma was an older Southern Woman, never eat out, home cooked every night.... I was hoping it rubbed off, but no luck, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I’m in the same boat, I have to do the cooking, this was a frozen pizza she made a few months back😳


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

halo1 said:


> I’m in the same boat, I have to do the cooking, this was a frozen pizza she made a few months back
> View attachment 1085367


No comment

Her idea of BBQ is one of those tubs of BBQ chicken from the frozen section. Her momma was a downhome southern woman ate out 1x a year. I was thinking that had rubbed off.... but after 22 years..... I have given up hope

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

